# Is my money mind right?



## Looking_back (Nov 29, 2012)

Ever since I was young, I wanted to be the person who made the most and paid the bills for every one. Perhaps this thought was a little naive.

I now pay for my rent, utility bills etc.... everything around the house. Include medical bills (if my insurance doesn't cover it). This is for my wife and I. Her travelling etc. 

On top of this I pay for my parents rent and utility bills every month. My dad sold his business and says he wants to spend a retired life. He refuses to use any of his savings and prefers to live off my money. His excuse is that if any one of them run into medical problems he should keep money saved.

My wife does not work and she is 7 months pregnant.

But then again I wanted to be financially strong enough to handle this. I guess my dream did come true. I even broke up with my ex-girlfriend because she earned more than I did. It's something that I couldn't accept or handle.

But I'm afraid since I'm spending so much that in the long run I'll run into difficulties. With a baby on the way I'll have more bills at my hands. I'm already looking for a better paying job.

I am not able to save enough. And now have started to feel that I am nothing more to my family but just a cash cow. The only time I get a call from anyone from my family is when money is needed. Without money I believe I am nothing to my family.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You have a dysfunctional need to be admired. Because you don't like yourself. The only way out of this quagmire is to go to therapy and learn to love yourself. Once you do, you'll no longer be afraid of saying no.


----------



## odjie26 (Nov 30, 2012)

making Money is really hard..
but, you can lessen your Expenses by buying something that will last a years. 
i have 11 months old Baby..
i bought an INFANT CAR SEAT for her..
it's very affordable!
check it out at Infant Car Seat Cover to Toddler Car Seat Cover on by ChubbyBaby


----------

